# KEMU 2010



## lucozade (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get the prospectus for KE..I checked their website and it redirects me to HEC and I cant fiind it anywhere...

please advise

salman


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the admissions for this year are closed, so you have to wait for a year now to get that


----------



## lucozade (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks for your reply so now I have to wait until jan 2011?


----------



## asma (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah me too i need t know when are the nest admissions for overseas students?


----------



## star child (Aug 18, 2009)

The admissions for the session 2010 to 2015 for NUST AMC is sometime in April 2010 and their entrance test is sometime in june. For the UHS colleges their admissions open in september 2010. 

You wont have to wait for a whole year to apply. Your session might start in 2011 but you're going to have to apply in the next 6 to 9 months so keep an eye out for the websites and newspaper ads of the colleges you want to apply to.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

keep intouch with the forum or with uhs.edu.pk, you would know when test for 2011 would be conducted.in mean time its better you take a guide from a a level or fsc student to pass the test. best of luck


----------

